# My 120 gallon Reef



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

Well been on here a while so i figured i should take some pics and put my "build" up... ill take some better pictures when i figure out how to get all the blue out of my shots.

Anyways specs
120 gal high
2X400 watt aquaconnect 14000+k bulbs
2X96 VHO coralife actinics 
2x Koralia mag 4s
1Xkoralia mag 3
1x maxijet 1200 (used to power my overflow)
CS 100 overflow
30 gallon sump
Coralife super skimmer 125 (modded)
ehiem 2217 canister running filter floss.
2x phosban 150 running different medias depending on whats required at the time

Live stock.
1 Brown tang
1 Mimmic lemonpeel tang
2 malanurus wrasse
1 Saddleback Clown
11 Blue chromi
5 PJ Cardinals
1 longnose hawkfish
2 blue damsels

1 tiger pistol shrimp
3 Blood shrimp
1 coral banded shrimp
1 green carpet anemone
1 Squamossa Clam
2 Crocea Clams

Pics


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Love the clams!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Next upgrade....decent power heads =D Tunze/Ecotech buddy.


----------



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

been thinking of a mocean or a tunze wavebox but im hesitant as ive heard nothing about them. the koralia work alright but they are a constant flow


----------



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

few cool new things i picked up from Sea U Marine









purple frogspawn ... chris down played them but they are very cool

nice little hammer









Brains

























whole tank


----------

